# Pig Farm - Herts - May 2012



## UE-OMJ (May 20, 2012)

Me and the gf were on our way home from a visit to a different site, and since it was a nice day we thought we would pop into this old pig farm that was on the way. It had been on my list for a while now but it never really seemed interesting enough to actually go there.

It actually turned out to be a really nice explore  , the location was nice and peaceful, the sun was shining (some of the time), it was warm, and there were no palisade fences to get through and no security to look out for. (makes a nice change). 

The only downside is that we were very often waist deep in stinging nettles  and loads of brambles. Since it was warm I was only in a t-shirt and therefore had very little protecion, I got stung dozens of times on my arms, legs and hands, you can feel the initial jab as they get you, but it seems I'm one of the lucky people who dont actually feel any pain from these nettle stings, at worst all I feel is a vague itch  My gf felt the stings though 


There were a few cars hidden in the undergrowth too, but very covered and very decayed so I wasnt even able to identify any of them.


I've not been able to find any history on this place  But it must have stood abandoned for quite some time as some of the buildings have well established trees growing through them (see pic 15)


----------



## mookster (May 20, 2012)

Looks like an Austin A50 pickup to me but I could be wrong


----------



## onthebusescrazy (May 20, 2012)

Another Brillant Find Really love the Truck Picture Thank you UE-OMJ


----------



## krela (May 20, 2012)

They look a little like WW2 era buildings converted into pig pens. Interesting thanks.


----------



## patinagold (May 20, 2012)

I also think the pick up looks like an Austin. I love to find old cars .


----------



## Andymacg (May 21, 2012)

Id say more Morris Minor pick up going by the shape of the tailgate and rear panels


----------



## UE-OMJ (May 21, 2012)

Andymacg said:


> Id say more Morris Minor pick up going by the shape of the tailgate and rear panels



Having just googled 'Morris Minor pickup', it seems you're spot on, thanks


----------



## John_D (May 21, 2012)

UE-OMJ said:


> Having just googled 'Morris Minor pickup', it seems you're spot on, thanks


Don't think so, the Minor had leafspring rear suspension(and torsion bar front) not coil springs. :GEEK:


----------



## UE-OMJ (May 21, 2012)

John_D said:


> Don't think so, the Minor had leafspring rear suspension(and torsion bar front) not coil springs. :GEEK:



That second photo was almost all that was left of a different car


----------



## John_D (May 21, 2012)

UE-OMJ said:


> That second photo was almost all that was left of a different car


 That explains a lot, the pick up is a Minor then.


----------



## flyboys90 (May 21, 2012)

Still a great car though regardless,smashing find it reminds me of my school days feeding the pigs,they used to scare the crap out out of me they were so strong and I was only 4 foot nothing and weighed even less always had this worry if I go down I,ll never be seen again!!! thanks for posting it brought my nightmares back and that was 60 ys ago.


----------



## KingRat (May 21, 2012)

That's a-may-zing.
Nice one


----------



## mersonwhoopie (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice report and pics. Little warning on this one. Went here last week, the ground approaching the bottom end is (as said in the report) really overgrown. My foot went down a hole and didnt touch the bottom so god nos how deep it was.. Lucky I managed to get my other leg down to one knee in a split second and only ended up stung and with a sore knee, could of been a lot worse! So yeah, my advise is test the ground before putting all your weight down!!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Aug 22, 2012)

Cheers for the warning. What sort of hole? Animal burrow or floor that gave way.


----------



## Ace247 (Aug 23, 2012)

Nice find thanks for sharing...


----------



## mersonwhoopie (Aug 23, 2012)

UE-OMJ said:


> Cheers for the warning. What sort of hole? Animal burrow or floor that gave way.



My guess is a fence was there maybe and that was the pole hole. That or some sort of animal. Was one of them moments where you shout out in agony only to notice you are ok and it didn't hurt much at all! haha


----------

